# Forum > Technical > Board/Site Issues > Site Issue you cannot be connected: forum too busy

## bramblefoot

just thought id lets the mods know that semi-regularly, when i reload google chrome it says. 

the server is too busy, please try again later

i cannot find a pattern. is this my end or yours

toodles, bramble

----------


## Xumtiil

Plus one, getting that quite a bit as well. Several other people that I'm doing a structured game with have stated the same.

----------


## Rater202

I'm also noticing this.

----------


## MikelaC1

plus three. hope we arent slipping into the bad old days

----------


## Keltest

Plus four. It's been periodic over the past few days.

----------


## Metastachydium

Yeah. I encountered that some six times just today and I've seen it before occasionally (albeit not recently).

----------


## Palanan

It's been intermittent over the past few days, but just ran into a solid wall of "server too busy" for several minutes.

----------


## Rogan

I've just got a bunch of those messages as well.
It feels like it's getting worse.

----------


## Cygnia

Got a bunch trying to access this very thread.  It's been like this since Tuesday for me.  :Small Eek:

----------


## Batcathat

I had a ton of them yesterday, but today everything seemed to be working perfectly until I suddenly got a bunch of them (fittingly right after reading Palanan's comment about it in this thread).

----------


## Rogan

Right now, everything seems to work smoothly again. I'm reporting this mainly in order to help narrowing down the timing of the problems.

Is there anything else we, the users, can do to help?

----------


## Palanan

Still running into this intermittently.

----------


## Rater202

Seems to be happening a bit more frequently this morning after dying down a bit yesterday.

----------


## Rawhide

> Is there anything else we, the users, can do to help?


Post the exact error message, what operating system you're using and version, what browser you're using and version, and if someone could post a screenshot.

----------


## Maelstrom

> Post the exact error message, what operating system you're using and version, what browser you're using and version, and if someone could post a screenshot.


Started happening to me this evening -- both in Edge and Chrome (Edge version 107.0.1418.42 (Official build) (64-bit) Chrome Version 107.0.5304.104  (Official build) (64-bit) )



EDIT:  Forgot OS.  Win 10 and Win 11

----------


## Metastachydium

Mozilla Firefox 107.0 (64 bit) on Windows here; the error message I keep getting looks the same as that posted by Maelstrom.

----------


## Cygnia

Firefox (most recent addition)

https://imgur.com/a/rnD8LzJ

----------


## Rogan

> Post the exact error message, what operating system you're using and version, what browser you're using and version, and if someone could post a screenshot.


Sure. The error message is the same as the one on the screenshot above. 
I've gotten it again about one hour ago, using Firefox 105.1.0 on an Android 12 smartphone.

Refreshing the page immediately didn't work.

Thanks for your work for this forum, by the way!

----------


## Doxkid

Also got the problem an hour ago just as I was trying to post that I was having the problem daily. Now it seems to be multiple times per day.

----------


## Maelstrom

Confirmed.  Happening more and more (3 times now in the last hour, when changing topics and/or responding in a thread)

----------


## Batcathat

My error message is the same as everyone else's. I've gotten it on a Windows 10 PC and a OS X Macbook (both using the most recent version of Firefox) as well as a Iphone 11 Pro, using Safari.

----------


## bramblefoot

happened again, just a few minutes ago

----------


## theangelJean

> The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.


- same message on mobile skin 
Chrome 107.0.5304.105
Android 10 on a Samsung tablet - Build/QP1A.190711.020

Had it a few times in the past 2 hours.

----------


## Peelee

> Post the exact error message, what operating system you're using and version, what browser you're using and version


OS is Windows 10 Home version 22H2

Browser is Vivaldi version 5.5.2805.42

----------


## Metastachydium

Happened _twice_ make that _three times_ again in half an hour.




> OS is Windows 10 Home version 22H2


Oh, I didn't mention version for OS. It's Windows 7 Ultimate for me. (Yes.)




> Browser is Vivaldi version 5.5.2805.42


(Hipster.)

----------


## Peelee

> (Hipster.)


Hey, I _want_ Vivaldi to be mainstream!

----------


## Palanan

Severe issues in the past 10-15 minutes, including when I tried to log in to report the issues.

----------


## bramblefoot

just had another one of the computer issues

use chromebook

----------


## Metastachydium

Reporting another three or four instances since I last posted here.

----------


## bramblefoot

another instance just a few seconds ago

----------


## Rogan

I've had another persistent one a few minutes ago. Refreshing didn't help, I've had to wait for some minutes until I could log in. 

At other times, a refresh is sufficient.

----------


## Lord Ruby34

I've had the same message that was posted earlier in this thread crop up somewhat frequently over the past week. 

Firefox. Windows 10.

----------


## Palanan

Just spent the last fifteen minutes trying to post here that I ran into trouble starting fifteen minutes ago.

I'd say it's slowly but steadily getting worse.

----------


## bramblefoot

same thing here

----------


## Hiro Quester

Me too.  Everything worked well last night, but this morning it occurred repeatedly, while trying to post a response.  Had to hit "Post reply" and then go back to try again, repeatedly over 10 minutes before there response was accepted and posted.

----------


## bramblefoot

happened again

----------


## Quertus

Late to the party, but intermittent bouts of The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later., including minutes ago (and while trying to post this). Usually from my cell phone, in Chrome.

----------


## farothel

Same here.  It comes and goes, although less frequent in my morning (I'm in Europe).  Google chrome and windows 10 (both up to date).

----------


## Palanan

Almost completely inaccessible from approx. 10:00-10:30 am EST.

----------


## theangelJean

Just got the error twice over the last half hour. First time I've had it at this time of night.

----------


## bramblefoot

happened again at 9:57

----------


## Lord Torath

Just got a "The server is too busy at the moment.  Please try again later." message.

----------


## ArlEammon

Me too. Often. More than once a day.

----------


## bramblefoot

happened again

----------


## farothel

Just had it again a minute ago while trying to load this topic actually.

----------


## bramblefoot

ditto, like 5-10 minutes ago

----------


## danielxcutter

Feels like I've been getting every time I check from an email for the past week or so.

----------


## Metastachydium

Alright, after the thing being sporadic at worst for days, now I got three in a row within half an hour.

*Edit:* Given that a new strip's just up, it's possible that the frequency _is_ about increased traffic in this specific instance.

----------


## arimareiji

> Alright, after the thing being sporadic at worst for days, now I got three in a row within half an hour.
> 
> *Edit:* Given that a new strip's just up, it's possible that the frequency _is_ about increased traffic in this specific instance.


Ditto, and rapidly increasing in frequency.

----------


## danielxcutter

That would explain why if I click a thread subscription email as soon as its sent I never manage to avoid it.

----------


## Lord Torath

Just had it happen at 13:17 Eastern Time

----------


## Rogan

I just wanted to report that the problem persists. I've got the error message multiple times during the last hour.

----------


## Metastachydium

I've been having prolonged episodes as well throughout the last few days.

----------


## Metastachydium

Another bout, now interspersed with three "*503 Service Temporarily Unavailable*" error messages delivered by Cloudflare®!

----------


## theangelJean

Just got a bunch of 503 error messages from CloudFlare (not through the forum itself) as well. Each one very short-lived, possibly even request-specific - some of the time I was able to get through just by hitting "back" and trying the button again, one time I got the error message back again after doing that. Have been reading the forum for a few hours before that, with none of the previously noted site-specific error messages.

----------


## animorte

> Late to the party, but intermittent bouts of The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later., including minutes ago (and while trying to post this). Usually from my cell phone, in Chrome.


This exactly describes my circumstance as well: late, server busy, phone, google.




> Given that a new strip's just up, it's possible that the frequency _is_ about increased traffic in this specific instance.


That was my first thought.

Still seeing this at some point daily.

----------


## bramblefoot

happened again a few minutes ago

----------


## Palanan

I keep running into this, including just a few minutes ago.

----------

